# Dental Work Abroad



## Brook (18 May 2009)

Hi, can someone recommend where I can get some cheap dental work abroad. I need a root canal and a crown done and have been quoted 1500 euro from a local dentist. Does Spain offer good value - I'm going on holiday there in June?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 May 2009)

Reminder of Posting Guidelines:

 We do not discuss medical issues other than to provide links to support groups and medical forums. We do not allow recommendations for doctors, dentists or medical practitioners generally. 



  You may discuss tax relief on medical expenses and pricing of medical services or health insurance. 



But you should not discuss effectiveness of treatment or quality of care.


----------



## Concert (19 May 2009)

Just to say Spain is half price of here and standard of work very high once you go to a reputable dentist that is established.  We spend a lot of time there and I had a lot of work done on my teeth, excellent service but you may have to go over twice depending onwork to be done.


----------



## browtal (19 Sep 2009)

Have much experience of dental work in Tenerife.  All my family have had work done. Very good value and excellent results.  They will do estimates free.  Browtal


----------



## sparkeee (20 Sep 2009)

i had fabulous work done while on holiday in Turkey a few years back,i have had no problems since.


----------

